# Why doesn't my burned CD work in my car?



## farmerjohn1324

I burned it using Windows Media Player.

It's the factory CD player in a 2014 Lexus ES 350.


----------



## strollin

Did you burn it as an audio CD or as a data CD with a bunch of mp3s?


----------



## beers

You seem to have a lot of layer 8 issues.


----------



## farmerjohn1324

strollin said:


> Did you burn it as an audio CD or as a data CD with a bunch of mp3s?


 
I just dragged the files (.mp3's) from the folder into the burn menu on the right side of Windows Media Player.

What's the proper way to do this?


----------



## farmerjohn1324

beers said:


> You seem to have a lot of layer 8 issues.



How do I do this correctly?


----------



## Darren

farmerjohn1324 said:


> How do I do this correctly?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Layer_8


----------



## beers

farmerjohn1324 said:


> How do I do this correctly?


Replace layer 8.


----------



## Laquer Head

This thread is awesome!


----------



## farmerjohn1324

Okay so what's the problem? Why doesn't it just work when I drag it there? Why isn't it that simple like it should be?

"Drag items here to create a burn list".... and then click burn....

Why isn't it as simple as that?



strollin said:


> Did you burn it as an audio CD or as a data CD with a bunch of mp3s?



Oh I see what you're saying.... there's an option on the menu... I changed it.... should work now...



beers said:


> Replace layer 8.



Yea that's why my Ubiquiti Access Point is up and running..... good thing I didn't have to call in the "experts"


----------



## farmerjohn1324

SAME fruity PROBLEM!!!

I CLICKED BURN AUDIO CD AND STILL DOESN'T WORK!!!

THIS IS NOT ME... THIS IS THE STUPIDITY OF THE SOFTWARE....

IT SHOULD BE AS SIMPLE AS CLICK "BURN" AND IT BURNS....


----------



## johnb35

Windows media player does work.  Is your music listed in your library?  Open media player, go into your library, add songs to the burnlist, burn cd.  Does the music cd play in computer ok?  Are you sure they are MP3's or WMA's?  Car stereos usually won't play any other format.


----------



## beers

Doesn't your stock radio support USB?  Just throw some files on a flash drive man, this isn't 1999.



farmerjohn1324 said:


> Yea that's why my Ubiquiti Access Point is up and running..... good thing I didn't have to call in the "experts"


Cool.  I'm glad you were able to get a single AP going after weeks and having to roll through buying various waves of equipment.


----------



## spirit

farmerjohn1324 said:


> SAME fantastic PROBLEM!!!
> 
> I CLICKED BURN AUDIO CD AND STILL DOESN'T WORK!!!
> 
> THIS IS NOT ME... THIS IS THE STUPIDITY OF THE SOFTWARE....
> 
> IT SHOULD BE AS SIMPLE AS CLICK "BURN" AND IT BURNS....


Firstly please watch your language.

Secondly make sure Windows Media Player is set to burn an Audio CD and not an MP3 CD. It might be trying to make an MP3 CD when your stereo only supports Audio CDs. It sounds to me like it was making an MP3 CD.

Have you tried...
- a different CD?
- a different burner?
- a different stereo?
- different software?

If not try all of those.


----------



## farmerjohn1324

beers said:


> Doesn't your stock radio support USB?  Just throw some files on a flash drive man, this isn't 1999.
> 
> 
> Cool.  I'm glad you were able to get a single AP going after weeks and having to roll through buying various waves of equipment.



The stock radio in my $28,000 Lexus? No, they don't have USB adapters for this unfortunately. And getting a radio from Best Buy would make the car look like garbage....

I foresee the same problem when I buy my Lamborghini.


----------



## farmerjohn1324

spirit said:


> Firstly please watch your language.
> 
> Secondly make sure Windows Media Player is set to burn an Audio CD and not an MP3 CD. It might be trying to make an MP3 CD when your stereo only supports Audio CDs. It sounds to me like it was making an MP3 CD.
> 
> Have you tried...
> - a different CD?
> - a different burner?
> - a different stereo?
> - different software?
> 
> If not try all of those.



I have tried all kinds of CD's... it's not the CD's problem... they are DVD-R's....

I only have one burner on this computer...

I only have one stereo in my car...


----------



## spirit

farmerjohn1324 said:


> I have tried all kinds of CD's... it's not the CD's problem... they are DVD-R's....
> 
> I only have one burner on this computer...
> 
> I only have one stereo in my car...


OK so it is burning an Audio CD.

I don't know what you mean by 'they are DVD-Rs'. Surely you mean CD-Rs?

And what I meant was can you try the CDs in another stereo, not necessarily in a car - any stereo. That's just to check that your CDs can be played in another stereo to see if your car stereo is the problem. Can you try burning a disc and then playing it on your computer? Do you have a friend who can try to burn a disc for you?

With your car being from 2014 can't you put music on an SD card or a USB flash drive instead of a CD? It would be a lot less hassle! Most modern car stereos can do this.


----------



## Laquer Head

farmerjohn1324 said:


> The stock radio in my *$28,000 Lexus?* No, they don't have USB adapters for this unfortunately. And getting a radio from Best Buy would make the car look like garbage....
> 
> I foresee the same problem* when I buy my Lamborghini.*



Really?!...Really?!...... *warp back to reality*


----------



## beers

farmerjohn1324 said:


> The stock radio in my $28,000 Lexus?


Not sure how specifying price adds to the conversation.  My under 20k mazda3 supports doing that out of the box and even has other crap like integrated Pandora.

You could alternatively stream over Bluetooth from your phone.  Just trying to give you some solutions.


----------



## Darren

What car do you have?


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> Not sure how specifying price adds to the conversation.  *My under 20k mazda3 supports doing that out of the box* and even has other crap like integrated Pandora.
> 
> You could alternatively stream over Bluetooth from your phone.  Just trying to give you some solutions.



Exactly!!

$28K Lexus from Bobs House of Clunkers! LMAO


----------



## johnb35

farmerjohn1324 said:


> I have tried all kinds of CD's... it's not the CD's problem... they are DVD-R's....



You do realize that car stereos can't play DVD's?  You will need to use CD's.


----------



## Darren

johnb35 said:


> You do realize that car stereos can't play DVD's?  You will need to use CD's.



How did I miss this...

Don't tell me you're trying to play DVD's burned as audio CD's in a car stereo...


----------



## johnb35

Definitely a layer-8 issue


----------



## Darren

johnb35 said:


> Definitely a layer-8 issue


----------



## farmerjohn1324

johnb35 said:


> You do realize that car stereos can't play DVD's?  You will need to use CD's.



Got it. Thanks.


----------



## spirit

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Got it. Thanks.


Hang on did you try burning audio onto a DVD? You can only burn it on a CD... hence why in Windows Media Player it says 'AUDIO CD'. 

My mum's cheap 2013 Chevrolet Spark supported playing audio from a USB stick and my 2007 Ford Fiesta can play music from my phone from the auxiliary input.


----------



## SpriteMidr

spirit said:


> Hang on did you try burning audio onto a DVD? You can only burn it on a CD... hence why in Windows Media Player it says 'AUDIO CD'.
> 
> My mum's cheap 2013 Chevrolet Spark supported playing audio from a USB stick and my 2007 Ford Fiesta can play music from my phone from the auxiliary input.



The bigger question is how did the burner LET them do it?

I do not have these issues. I insist on having a 70s L.P. player and a collection of 200 LP records in my car. 

I have a dance floor in the boot that can support several people too.


----------



## Laquer Head

SpriteMidr said:


> The bigger question is how did the burner LET them do it?
> 
> I do not have these issues. I insist on having a 70s L.P. player and a collection of 200 LP records in my car.
> 
> I have a dance floor in the boot that can support several people too.



I just installed a stripper pole in my truck.. its dope!!


----------



## Laquer Head

spirit said:


> Hang on did you try burning audio onto a DVD? You can only burn it on a CD... hence why in Windows Media Player it says 'AUDIO CD'.
> 
> My mum's *cheap 2013 Chevrolet Spark supported playing audio from a USB stick* and my 2007 Ford Fiesta can play music from my phone from the auxiliary input.



Yet the $28,000 Lexus has none..


----------



## SpriteMidr

Laquer Head said:


> I just installed a stripper pole in my truck.. its dope!!



Be careful then. In the UK it is an instant MOT failure.

Wait...isnt the truck just a bus then?


----------



## SpriteMidr

spirit said:


> Hang on did you try burning audio onto a DVD? You can only burn it on a CD... hence why in Windows Media Player it says 'AUDIO CD'.
> 
> My mum's cheap 2013 Chevrolet Spark supported playing audio from a USB stick and my 2007 Ford Fiesta can play music from my phone from the auxiliary input.


Am I the only one who prefers to listen to the car whilst driving?

I find the sound of a rubbing rear bearing to be quite soothing.


----------



## Laquer Head

SpriteMidr said:


> Be careful then. In the UK it is an instant MOT failure.
> 
> Wait...isnt the truck just a bus then?



No..



SpriteMidr said:


> Am I the only one who prefers to listen to the car whilst driving?
> 
> I find the sound of a rubbing rear bearing to be quite soothing.



I do enjoy listening to my truck, 5.0L V8 trumps any stereo.. and I used to be hugely into car audio--now I'm going deaf and don't care to 'impress' people!


----------



## SpriteMidr

Laquer Head said:


> No..
> 
> 
> 
> I do enjoy listening to my truck, 5.0L V8 trumps any stereo.. and I used to be hugely into car audio--now I'm going deaf and don't care to 'impress' people!



Think we might be a bit OT lol.


----------



## spirit

SpriteMidr said:


> Am I the only one who prefers to listen to the car whilst driving?
> 
> I find the sound of a rubbing rear bearing to be quite soothing.


No because all I can hear is the tyre noise from the shitty road surfaces and the annoying noise of my sunroof opener knocking against the plastic shroud.


----------



## Laquer Head

SpriteMidr said:


> Think we might be a bit OT lol.



I don't care for that tone...


----------



## beers

SpriteMidr said:


> Am I the only one who prefers to listen to the car whilst driving?


Eh, depends.  Usually if I have some complex issue in mind that I'm thinking about, I don't even notice if the radio is off.  The lady in the car when I was doing my driving test was like OMG ITS TOO EFFIN QUIET IN HERE lol.


----------



## SpriteMidr

spirit said:


> Firstly please watch your language.
> 
> Secondly make sure Windows Media Player is set to burn an Audio CD and not an MP3 CD. It might be trying to make an MP3 CD when your stereo only supports Audio CDs. It sounds to me like it was making an MP3 CD.
> 
> Have you tried...
> - a different CD?
> - a different burner?
> - a different stereo?
> - different software?
> 
> If not try all of those.





spirit said:


> No because all I can hear is the tyre noise from the shitty road surfaces and the annoying noise of my sunroof opener knocking against the plastic shroud.



Jason.

Our potholes have basements.


----------



## johnb35

This is going way off topic.  It is now closed.


----------

